# Saddle or Blanket?



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thor is 18 weeks old today. What do you think...saddle, blanket or too soon to tell?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Looks more like a blanket to me.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

too soon to tell.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

My dog just turned from a jet blk blanket back into a saddleback in about 2 months from 7 1/2 to 9 months. Surprise! Lol. Still has the dark face though...good luck in getting your preference.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Andaka and TaZor, you give me hope!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What pattern are the parents?


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

My puppy's coat looked just like that! He's lightened up a whole bunch, though. Especially around his neck, all of the sudden he got this ring around the collar. And his face too  His dad is sable, and I never got a chance to meet his mom because she passed away soon after she had her puppies. But the breeder said he looked a lot like her.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

awww..what a cutie!
I think blanket. he looks like Navajo when he was younger, and he still is a blanket.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Zira was a bit darker then Thor when she was a pup... now she's still pretty black but does have a lot of lighter areas. I was also hoping to keep all the black.... but, as it always does... the tan creeps up. 

Zira at just about 5 months. Her legs used to be almost all black when she was 3.5 months. 4 months is where everything seemed to change a lot.









Zira today at 1 yr 6 m. (she naturally stacked herself this morning at the back door to go potty... she's so awkward and her conformation is everywhere.. but she's still cute.)









It's a little early to tell, but if his color shifts like Z's... you'll probably have a saddle back, or a very slight blanket back.

He's super cute though!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think she'll be a saddle.

Jax had alot of black on her at that age

16 weeks









6 months









Now


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am hoping for a saddle. Of course he's an awesome puppy either way.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh...sire is a patterned sable (Shasta looks like their daddy; his coat looks like Shasta's after a healthy dose of Ever-So-Much-More-So.) Dam is a saddle back.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If parents are saddles, then most likely so will yours be. My pup's sire is a blanket and so is he. It does not always follow due to other genes inherited, but parents often are reflected.


----------

